# Articulated streamer I have been playing with



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Can't wait to get this one in the water. The olive/white was in my "Trouty ties" post, I added the other color patterns in the last few days. It's more or less an Ice Pick (Richard Strolis pattern) with some rubber legs and a deer hair head as opposed to a Fish Skull and a collar of Laser Yarn.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks great! That would be a killer late season LM fly!

Mike


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome flies. I'll take a dozen!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Great looking flies!


----------

